# Which river company to work for in Montana



## howtowiddle (Feb 24, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are looking into moving to Montana for the epic fly fishing. We are both experienced raft guides and want to get job on a sweet section of river , and a chill company to work for. Does anyone know of a Great place for us to go and apply?


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

I worked for Geyser Whitewater out of Big Sky one season. The owners were great to work for and the area was awesome to hang around. The Gallatin wasn't particularly difficult whitewater (~III), but the scenery was easy on the eyes.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

The alberton gorge near Missoula and the flathead near glacier is where I would look at for commercial rafting. Larger volume, splashier etc. Gallatin is cool but way more technical than most raft client will dig on and the splashy levels are only around for a couple weeks. Yellowstone is another option, but it's probably the least classic out of the 4.


----------



## ootek34 (Mar 27, 2007)

Check out Adventure Whitewater, located in Red Lodge. I have been an on again off again guide there since the early 90's and can vouch it is a chill group to run with. We run the lower Stillwater and on into The Yellowstone. The fishing on the Stilly is very good and the scenery is awesome. Check out the website and good luck


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

*Western or Zoo Town*

Western Waters or Zoo Town Surfers are great companies on the Alberton Gorge, and Jared and Jason awesome guys.

Or if you are interested in guiding a lot of other activities as well as rafting, drop me a line and consider coming to guide for Paws Up Resort. I'm always looking for great guides. Check out the activities section of our website to see what else we offer - www.pawsup.com.

-Paul


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Pangaea River Rafting out of Superior, MT is a fun and fair company to work for. They cover Alberton Gorge (Clark Fork River) and the Spokane River. I worked for them several seasons and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2013)

Great Northern in West Glacier, Mt.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I second Great Norther in West Glacier. Super fun place to work with really great opportunities near by


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Great Northern in West Glacier. Middle Fork Flathead is a great river. If you want to learn the wilderness portion in the Great Bear though then Glacier Raft is the company because Great Northern doesn't float wilderness section.


----------

